# [RESEAU] problème d'installation 4965AGN[

## lermit

Bonjour,

l'essai d'installer ma carte wifi intégré à mon portable (VIAO  VGN-FZ21Z). elle fonctionne correctement sous windows et avent de passa a Gentoo, j'avais UBUNTU et elle fonctionnait correctement.

la carte réseau est une [url=Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN]Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN[/url]

le kernel qui est actuellement installer est le 2.6.24-r4 (gentoo-source)

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Root Port (rev 0c)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Mobile IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0425 (rev a1)

[b][color=blue]06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Unknown device 4229 (rev 61)[/color][/b]

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 16)

09:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

09:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

09:03.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
```

pour faire fonctionner la carte avec les kernels égale ou supérieur à 2.6.24(comme il est notée ici), il suffis de configuré le le kernel.

comment dans se tuto http://netsuke.wordpress.com/2008/03/08/gentoo-and-sony-vaio-vgn-fz180e-part-4-wireless/

```
Networking --->  Wireless --->

 -*- Improved wireless configuration API

[*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support

-*- Wireless extensions

<*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

[ ]   Enable debugging output

< > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

Device Drivers ---> [*] Network device support —> Wireless LAN —> [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

[*]   Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers

[*]     Enable full debugging output in iwlwifi drivers

[*]     Enable Sensitivity Calibration in iwlwifi drivers

[*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlwifi drivers

[*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwlwifi drivers

<M>     Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

```

mais dans le make menuconfig de mon installation je ne trouve pas je ne trouve pas le "Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)" et "Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers"

si je essai d'installer iwlwifi, il veut m'installer les source du kernel sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9 (comme ici

```
 emerge -va iwlwifi 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r9  USE="symlink -build" 44,707 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5  65 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode-4.44.1.20  79 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/iwlwifi-1.2.23  USE="-ipw3945 -ipw4965" 355 kB 

```

si je patch le kernel manuellement (comme dans ce tuto)

ceux-ci entraine que je ne peut plus compilé mon kernel. il me donne une erreur.

serait-il pour quoi ne vois la dans le make menuconfig les option a coché?

que dois je faire pour installer ma carte wifi?

merci d'avance pour votre aide

Lermit

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour,

Tu as peut-être oublier d'activé  au préalable :

```
Networking  --->

[*] Networking support

      Wireless  --->

{M} Improved wireless configuration API

[*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support

-*- Wireless extensions

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

<M>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

<M>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

<M>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption
```

J' y ajoute aussi dans la même section

```
<M>   RF switch subsystem support  --->

--- RF switch subsystem support

<M>   Input layer to RF switch connector
```

n'oublies pas la partie crypto en touche finale.

A+

----------

## lermit

ok,

 je regarde sa soir et je vous tien au courant

----------

## lermit

bonjour,

excusé-moi de ma réponse tardive mais j'ai d'autre problème entre temps.

pour les éléments a compilé dans le moyeau, maintenant c'est ok

j'avais oublié de coché

```
Code maturity level options --->

 x Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers, EXPERIMENTAL=Y
```

maintenant j'ai des problème de ma carte wifi

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart                                                                                                                                          * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface wlan0

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' dr                                                                                                   iver 'wext' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_suppli                                                                                                   cant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Line: 7 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=5):

     57 6f 72 6c 64                                    World           

key_mgmt: 0x4

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='World'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:e8:85:79:71

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

Daemonize..                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

if ne veut pas configuré mon SSID dans le carte wifi

```
# iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

quand je fais un iwlist scan, voici se qu'il me donne

 *Quote:*   

> # iwlist scan
> 
> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 

voici mon/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```
network={

        ssid="World"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

```

et mon /etc/conf.d/net

```
dns_domain_lo="theforce"

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="release"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd"
```

voici aussi le log

```

iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN driver for Linux, 1.1.17kds

iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2007 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

iwl4965: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN

PM: Adding info for No Bus:0000:06:00.0

PM: Removing info for No Bus:0000:06:00.0

iwl4965: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 19 802.11a channels

PM: Adding info for No Bus:phy0

PM: Adding info for No Bus:wmaster0

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

PM: Adding info for No Bus:wlan0

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:e3:2e:b9:f7

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:16:e3:2e:b9:f7

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:16:e3:2e:b9:f7 (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:16:e3:2e:b9:f7

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:16:e3:2e:b9:f7 (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:16:e3:2e:b9:f7)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa7

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa4

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa3

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa6

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa5

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcs2

PM: Adding info for No Bus:vcsa2

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

je ne comprend pas pour quoi sa ne fonctionne pas?

quelqu'un aurai une idée?

merci d'avance

----------

## nemo13

 *lermit wrote:*   

>  
> 
> ```
> 
> wlan0: associate with AP 00:16:e3:2e:b9:f7
> ...

 

Bonjour,

A priori tu es associé ; c'est en Ip que ton routeur te boude.

A vue de pif ,Il doit être IP4 alors que ton noyau doit être IP v6

A+

Edit: quoique le nessage est sur eth0   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lermit

bonjour,

se me semble étrange se que tu me dit.

 - car le wifi dans le iwconfig me signale non configurée ainsi que le ifconfig (pas IP)

car je pense avant configurée l'IP, il doit configurer l'interface

 - l'IPV4 est bien installé dans mon noyau car ma carte Eth0  fonctionne correctement (en DHCP et en statique)

----------

## lermit

personne aurai une petite idée pour faire fonctionné correctement ma car wifi?

----------

## d2_racing

Je te conseil de lire le document que j'ai écris pour le Iwl3945 : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/Documentations_Latex/Iwlwifi/Iwlwifi_102.pdf

C'est la même chose que le Iwl4965.

Bonne lecture

----------

## lermit

ok merci,

je regarde sa des que j'ai un peut le temps (très certainement demain dans le début d'aprem)

je vous tien au courent se que sa donne

----------

## lermit

j'ai gardé un parti de la configuration du kernel comme dans ce tuto est j'ai pris une autre parti du tuto que vous m'avez donnée

se qui me donne

```
Networking --->  Wireless --->

 -*- Improved wireless configuration API

[*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support

-*- Wireless extensions

<*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

[ ]   Enable debugging output

< > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

Device Drivers ---> [*] Network device support —> Wireless LAN —> [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

[*]   Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers

[*]     Enable full debugging output in iwlwifi drivers

[*]     Enable Sensitivity Calibration in iwlwifi drivers

[*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlwifi drivers

[*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwlwifi drivers

<M>     Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN
```

avec

```
(*) Cryptographic algorithm manager

(M)   SHA1 digest algorithm

(M)   SHA256 digest algorithm

(M)   ECB support

(M)   CBC support

(M)   PCBC support

(*)   AES cipher algorithms

(*)   AES cipher algorithms (i586)

(*)   ARC4 cipher algorithm

(*)   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

apres le reboot, j'ai effactué un  ifconfig wlan0 up.

le iwlist scan me donne ceux ci

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:02:CF:5A:43:56

                    ESSID:"perlico"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=28/100  Signal level=-92 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s

                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000003908c64f15

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:11:50:3D:A4:97

                    ESSID:"cristinet"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=30/100  Signal level=-91 dBm  Noise level=-127 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000003fae5a99d0

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:16:E3:2E:B9:F7

                    ESSID:"World"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:13

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Quality=100/100  Signal level=-30 dBm  Noise level=-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000000c2a2a6e8e

```

qui me semble tout a fait correcte

mais quand j'essai de faire iwconfig 

```
 iwconfig -wlan0 essid "World"

ou

iwconfig -wlan0 essid "World
```

il me donne ceux ci comme erreur

```
Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device -wlan0 ; No such device.
```

et quand j'effectue un /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

sa me donne ceux ci

```
 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Stopping dhcpcd on wlan0 ...                                       [ ok 

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                            [ ok 

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                      [ ok 

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                               [ ok 

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' d iver 'wext' ctrl_interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_suppl cant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Line: 7 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=5):

     57 6f 72 6c 64                                    World           

key_mgmt: 0x4

wep_key0 - hexdump(len=13): [REMOVED]

wep_tx_keyidx=0 (0x0)

Priority group 0

   id=0 ssid='World'

Initializing interface (2) 'wlan0'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=22 WE(source)=21 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:13:e8:85:79:71

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 5 value 0x1 - Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface wlan0

Daemonize..                                                               [ ok 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                        [ ok 

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

donc voici mon fichier '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

```
# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

#network={

#       key_mgmt=NONE

#       priority=-9999999

#}

network={

        ssid="World"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

        wep_tx_keyidx=0

}

#network={

#       ssid="Delle_Province Hotel"

#       key_mgmt=NONE

#}
```

et mon interface wifi n'est pas configurée

quelqu'un aurai une idée de mon problème?

que dois je faire pour pouvoir configuré mon interface?

----------

## d2_racing

Peux-tu nous donner l'état de wpa_cli avant de faire quoi que ce soit ?

```

# wpa_cli status

```

Tu n'est pas capable de t'associer d'après ce que je vois.

As-tu quelque chose dans dmesg quand tu fais te commandes avec iwconfig

----------

## lermit

ok maintenant le iwconfig fonctionne; le problème a une mauvaise rédaction de ma part

iwconfig -wlan0 essid "World"

apres de la configuration de la carte wifi avec le iwcondif et dhclient , la connections c'est bien était faite.

le problème est maintenant de faire la configuration automatiquement au démarrage car elle ne s'effectue pas

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, ça va être facile :

Lorsque ton connexion Wifi fonctionne, logue toi en root et exécute cette commande

```

# wpa_cli status

```

Maintenant, vas dans /etc/wpa/wpa_supplicant et tape quelque chose du genre :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

ssid="gentoonet"

psk="XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

proto=WPA2

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

pairwise=CCMP

group=CCMP

priority=5

}

```

Techniquement avec ceci, c'est pour se brancher sur du WPA2 avec l'encryption AES(CCMP).

Pour le reste, tout se passe dans /etc/conf.d/net

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0_="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

